# im confused!!!



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

Right im going to try my best to try explain what im trying to ask :lol: 
here goes....right i have a few tan mice so i know what they look like but i have a mousey here that has that same tan line but its not tan its white and i have another mousey that has the same line but dove. what are these called


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

What your describing sounds like fox, colored top with a white belly.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i wasnt sure  thought i was fox just didnt want to be wrong :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If you have a dove mouse, with a red/tan belly, it's just a dove tan. 
Tans (red belly) and foxes (white belly) can come in many colours.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i 2 have a dove satin abyssinian bucks and their sister is black abyssinian with a dove satin belly?:lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have 2*


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A Black mouse with a white belly? That's a black fox.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok thankyou. ive went up and had a look at 3 of the babies and 2 of them are black fox abyssinian.
thanks for your help


----------

